# Dreamy...



## SMDave (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody knew Lucky Craft made swimbaits? I just found out (might be old news), but they look so goooood!https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWMLUCKY-LCRCP.html


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2007)

I've seen them, but never bit. I have an MS Slammer and mattlures Ultimate Bluegill and Perch. My father is a woodturner, So he is making me some blanks.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome... getting into swimbaits now? 8) What do we expect next... JimmyT's custom rods?!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 8, 2007)

On my local lake, Lucky crafts are always in high use. Mostly sammies and pointers. The lakes probably most renowed guide, I believe is on the proteam. He always uses swimbaits to pull the big spots out of there. He managed to get some of the prototypes quite a few months back. Many of the people who fish there, are waiting for them to be available locally. I probably will wait a bit, as I am probably not quite ready to start fishing swimbaits.


----------

